# How many days for Banff National Park



## Judy (Sep 19, 2014)

We'll be arriving in Banff on the Rocky Mountaineer and plan to stay over at Worldmark Canmore/Banff before continuing on to Calgary to visit family.  We don't want to stay a whole week as we'll be at the end of a very long trip.  But we'd like to stay long enough to get a sense of Banff National Park and see at least some of its major attractions. We don't need to see everything this trip because we're sure to return.

How many days would be the minimum for Banff National Park in mid-June? (We don't plan to go to Lake Louise or spend time in the town of Banff this trip)


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 20, 2014)

We stay for 2 weeks when we go up there.  One day will be at Lake Louise and Moraine Lake (real close) and at least one day will be spent in Banff.  You could stay for 5 days and fill each day up with very nice things to see.  If you are for sure going to be coming back I would purchase the book "Dont waste your time in the Canadian Rockies"  It will give you some ideas and a good book for future reference when you return.  We like Angel Glacier, its about a 2 mile hike off the road (not hard at all) and we liked Emerald Lake.  

There are places closer by too.  Very beautiful country. Very different from Florida.  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## ValHam (Mar 9, 2015)

we stayed a week last spring - so much to see and do - I would like to go back


----------

